# Avant Garde Wheels are now available from USP Motorsports!!! 50% off SHIPPING!!



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












*AVANT GARDE WHEELS*

With over 15 years of combined experience in the aftermarket wheel industry, AvantGarde has the wheels to bring to you, the discerning automotive enthusiast, the most advance designs with the most technically correct applications for your motorcars. Whether it is a BMW, Mercedes Benz or Porsche motorcar, you can be assured that each wheel was designed and executed with your specific marque in mind. From wheel dimensions to the proper load rating, rest assured that all Avant Garde wheels have been designed and tested for the utmost reliability for everyday usage.

Avant Garde AUDI/VW wheels are offered to those who require the same level of integrity in their wheels as they do their vehicles. Produced only for Audi/VW motorcars, Avant Garde wheels are some of the most unique wheels that are offered for AUDI/VW. Knowing that AUDI/VW owners thrive for individuality, Avant Garde offers stunning fits and finished for their wheels. You also have a choice from different sizes and offsets to achieve that clean look.

All AvantGarde wheels are one piece cast and made in a oem quality manufacture using low pressure casting like most oem wheels. The manufacture also produces wheels for major tuners such as Sportec, Stasis, Rinspeed, Kahn, Work Wheels Japan, 5 Zigen, and etc. All AvantGarde wheels have passed JIL/VIA certifications and are certified to at least 20% higher load rating than OEM wheels. *All AvantGarde Wheels comes with lifetime warranty on workmanship and one year warranty on the finish!*

*50% OFF SHIPPING CODE: ag50off*


*Features*

• Modern Performance & Looks

• Factory Looks - Aftermarket Price

• Perfect Technical Factory Fit

• Staggered Sizes




*VW WHEEL FITMENTS AVAILABLE*

*AVANT GARDE - M550 - 19"*[/SIZE] *NEW!*



















*CLICK HERE TO VIEW ON OUR ONLINE STORE!*

*Sizes*

19x8.5 5x112 ET35 66.6 Matte Silver Machined
19x9.5 5x112 ET40 66.6 Matte Silver Machined



*AVANT GARDE - M310 - 18"/19"/20"*



















*CLICK HERE TO VIEW ON OUR ONLINE STORE!*

*Sizes*

18x8.0 5x112 ET45 57.1 Black / Machined 23lbs Conical
18x9.0 5x112 ET48 57.1 Black / Machined 24lbs Conical
18x8.0 5x100 ET30 57.1 Black / Machined 23lbs Conical
18x9.0 5x100 ET30 57.1 Black / Machined 24lbs Conical

18x8.0 5x112 ET35 66.6 Matte Back 23lbs Conical
18x8.0 5x112 ET45 57.1 Matte Black 23lbs Conical
18x9.0 5x112 ET48 57.1 Matte Black 24lbs Conical
18x8.0 5x100 ET30 57.1 Matte Black 23lbs Conical
18x9.0 5x100 ET30 57.1 Matte Black 24lbs Conical
19x8.5 5x112 ET35 66.6 Matte Black 26lbs Conical *NEW*
19x9.5 5x112 ET40 66.6 Matte Black 27lbs Conical *NEW*
20x10 5x112 ET35 66.6 Matte Black 29lbs Conical
20x8.5 5x112 ET32 66.6 Matte Black 28lbs Conical

18x8.0 5x112 ET35 66.6 Gunmetal / Machined 23lbs Conical
18x8.0 5x112 ET45 57.1 Gunmetal / Machined 23lbs Conical
18x9.0 5x112 ET48 57.1 Gunmetal / Machined 24lbs Conical
18x8.0 5x100 ET30 57.1 Gunmetal / Machined 23lbs Conical
18x9.0 5x100 ET30 57.1 Gunmetal / Machined 24lbs Conical
19x8.5 5x112 ET35 66.6 Gunmetal / Machined 26lbs Conical
19x9.5 5x112 ET40 66.6 Gunmetal / Machined 27lbs Conical

18x8.0 5x112 ET35 66.6 Hyper Silver 23lbs Conical *NEW*
19x8.5 5x112 ET35 66.6 Hyper Silver 23lbs Conical *NEW*
19x9.5 5x112 ET40 66.6 Hyper Silver 27lbs Conical *NEW*
20x10 5x112 ET35 66.6 Hyper Silver 29lbs Conical
20x8.5 5x112 ET32 66.6 Hyper Silver 28lbs Conical


*AVANT GARDE - M368 - 19"*



















*CLICK HERE TO VIEW ON OUR ONLINE STORE!*

*Sizes*

19x8.5 5x112 ET35 66.6 Gunmetal / Machined 26lbs Conical
19x9.5 5x112 ET40 66.6 Gunmetal / Machined 27lbs Conical

19x8.5 5x112 ET35 66.6 Matte Black 26lbs Conical *NEW*
19x9.5 5x112 ET40 66.6 Matte Black 27lbs Conical *NEW*



*If you have any questions regarding fitment for your vehicle, please email [email protected]*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

To the top!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

bumppp


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

Back to the top


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

Winters rollin' in... Get your snow shoes :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

Email me with any questions! I can still honor 50% off shipping on all orders!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

If you have any questions shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

M121 style added!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

All orders shipped! Who's next??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

shipping discount still active!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

Email or PM me for more info!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

New wheel style M550 now available!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

To the top for some great deals!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

Wheels are in stock and ready to go!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2011)

It's the end of rainy season. New wheels are waiting!


----------

